# ?!?!?!>>>



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Where can I buy the magnetic thingy's that at times come attatched to the bottom of plants to keep em down...or can I buy a sheet of whatever that material is and make some on my own???


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They are not magnetic. Likely lead strip. Package of 10 at fish stores for around $2-$3. I bought some from Mr. Pet.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx Gordon I will go buy some from there....


----------

